# SEPTA Push pull sets



## AmtrakCrescent20 (May 6, 2007)

Do any SEPTA regional rail trains still regularly suse the Comet IIIs and AEM-7s since SEPTA is looking to take them out of service soon? I've heard of a train on the R3 (West Trenton) called the Neshaminy Limited or something like that that always used this equipment. Are there any trains that always use push-pull?


----------



## Dutchrailnut (May 6, 2007)

Yes the Bombardier push pulls will be in service till new silverliners are all in service.


----------

